# River is HOT



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

For those of you above lake Sakakawea on the Missouri and Yellowstone get out and take a kid with. In the last three weeks a friend and I have caught and released over 700 walleyes. 80 - 90 percent of the fish are males between 14 -21 inches with a few females being larger.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Are you fishing from boat or shore? What stretch of the river are you on??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm hearing the same thing........time to get the boats out.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

I fish from a boat. The best lure is anything you throw out! I have caught them on cranks, jigs, three way swivel set ups, minnows, power gulp, worms spinners and bottom bouncers, it all seems to be working for me. I just laugh at all the people when paddlefish season starts, cause I don't fish for them, but POUND the walleyes while they throw their arms out casting a HUGE chunk of lead! Besides that paddlefish SUCK to eat.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

I will not tell EXACTLY where I am fishing, that is for you to hunt for. I will tell you anywhere near the confluance is good. I have been catching the bigger fish on one river and the other river produces numbers, I just cann't give up all my info, but have given you clues into where to go. Last night there was prob. 15 boats at the conf. boat ramp. Watch out if you fished it last year as the channel has moved in several areas. I will be out tonight(tues) I will provided a report.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

I went out last evening and the fish are still around. The hot item was a black jig with a power bait leach on it. Black is not a "normal" jig for most but is a good jig somedays. We were on the downside of a shallow sand bar that is a foot below the surface. I burnt up three batteries holding the boat in position with my electric motor. The two of us caught somewhere in the neighborhood of 50 walleyes with only one coming home with us. I watched several people catching fish also. Who else is out there fishing? Let me know if my info is helping.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

anyone been catching anything on the river


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

out agian last night(thurs) and again hte fish are around. We fish in some fairly stained water and cuaght fewer fish but could have come home with a limit of 15-18", but we threw everything back again. AHHHH got to love ND, good job, then fishing....mmmmm


----------

